# Civil Service Law



## PiratesLife4Me (Dec 26, 2012)

I am currently going through the hiring process with a CS dept. If I remember correctly, CS law says an officer MUST reside in Massachusetts. With that being said, I am an out of state resident (I had residency preference when I took the test). As some cities and towns have a residency requirement to live within the city or town or within a certain distance, are there "hardship" exceptions when it comes to the CS law for residency requirement within Mass, such as unable to sell a house? I have a long process ahead, I'm just trying to get an idea. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

PiratesLife4Me said:


> I am currently going through the hiring process with a CS dept. If I remember correctly, CS law says an officer MUST reside in Massachusetts. With that being said, I am an out of state resident (I had residency preference when I took the test). As some cities and towns have a residency requirement to live within the city or town or within a certain distance, are there "hardship" exceptions when it comes to the CS law for residency requirement within Mass, such as unable to sell a house? I have a long process ahead, I'm just trying to get an idea. Thanks for any and all help.


Here are the basics. C.31 Sec. 58 (civil service qualifications for police and fire) was amended last year. You have 9 months from your date of appointment to reside within 10 miles of the perimeter of your city/town, however the collective bargaining agreement of your department may increase this distance. So the first step is to find out if your department has bargained to increase this distance. I've never heard of a "hardship" exception, but I've also never heard of civil service coming to check on you after 9 months.


----------



## PiratesLife4Me (Dec 26, 2012)

Bloodhound said:


> Here are the basics. C.31 Sec. 58 (civil service qualifications for police and fire) was amended last year. You have 9 months from your date of appointment to reside within 10 miles of the perimeter of your city/town, however the collective bargaining agreement of your department may increase this distance. So the first step is to find out if your department has bargained to increase this distance. I've never heard of a "hardship" exception, but I've also never heard of civil service coming to check on you after 9 months.


Thank you.


----------

